# jet question



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys i just put my new hmf exhaust on. im running all stock except a k&n air filter. i rode it all day and i ran it wide open and everything theres not popping crackin eta. would i be good w.o putting a bigger jet or not w.o hurting anything/ thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If it was just a slip-on, probably OK...although you are very close... IMO


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

its just a slip on but ill get one size up and put it in anyways then and see what happens. everyone i talked to said it should take one size up and it will be good.


----------

